# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Δοχείο διαστολής , πιεστικό νερού-

## DimMani

Κάνονταςντούς τις τελευταίες μέρες , η θερμοκρασία του νερού ανεβοκατέβαινε (καυτό-κρύο)χωρίς δική μου εντολή στην μπαταρία . Έψαξα για διαρροές , αλλά δεν υπάρχουν .Το δοχείο διαστολής όμως δεν κράταγε  πίεση . Ανοίγοντας οποιαδήποτε βρύση , μόλιςέτρεχε λίγο νερό ενεργοποιούσε το μοτέρ , το οποίο μετά από ελάχισταδευτερόλεπτα σταμάταγε και πάλι λίγο νερό και πάλι ενεργοποίηση....Έβαλα αέρα στοδοχείο διαστολής με μια 12βολτη αντλία . Μετά την προσθήκη αέρα φθάνει καιδιατηρεί τις 3,5 ατμόσφαιρες , που πιστευώ ότι είναι σωστή πίεση . Το μόνο πουκατάφερα όμως , είναι να αυξήσω το χρόνο παροχής νερού , χωρίς ενεργοποίηση του μοτέρ . Δηλαδή από τα 3 δεύτερα ανέβηκε στα 15 δεύτερα , μετά ενεργοποιείται το μοτέρ για 5 δεύτερα κοκ. Δεν ξέρω να ογκομετρήσω την ποσότητα του νερού , τον δε χρόνο τον μετράω ανοίγοντας μέχρι τέρμα μια βρύση του κήπου και μετρώντας τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης και τον χρόνο παροχής ύδατος , μέχρι την επόμενηενεργοποίησση .. Ένα από τα βασικά θέματα είναι το πότισμα του κήπου μου διαρκεί περί τις 2 ώρες καθημερινά , το δε μηχάνημα υπερθερμαίνεται μετά από 20 λεπτά λειτουργίας και πρέπει να μην ποτίσω για 1 ώρα ώστε να κρυώσει . Δηλαδή το 2ωρο πότισμα ,γίνεται πλέον 6ωρο !. Το πιεστικό μηχάνημα είναι DAFκαί λειτουργεί από το 2010 χωρί ς κανένα service(δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται και πώς μπορώ να το κάνω) . Το δοχείο διαστολής είναι reflex 25lt, το οποιό άλλαξα τον Ιανουάριο του 14ΚΌ αντικαθιστώντας το παληό από το 10ΚΌ .  Κάθε άποψη θα ήταν χρήσιμη . Ευχαριστώ εκ τωνπροτέρων ..

----------


## xsterg

βγαλε το μοτερ. ειναι και παρανομο. αν γινει καταγγελια στην εταιρεια υδρευσης την εχεις ασχημα...

----------


## DimMani

> βγαλε το μοτερ. ειναι και παρανομο. αν γινει καταγγελια στην εταιρεια υδρευσης την εχεις ασχημα...


ΟΚ βγάζω το μοτέρ καί μετά ;

----------


## xsterg

μετα ολα καλα. δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι ολο αυτο γινεται απο την ενεργοποιηση - απενεργοποιηση του μοτερ? ανεβοκατεβαζει πιεση αποτομα.

----------


## DimMani

> μετα ολα καλα. δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι ολο αυτο γινεται απο την ενεργοποιηση - απενεργοποιηση του μοτερ? ανεβοκατεβαζει πιεση αποτομα.


Χρήστο σ'ευχαριστώ , αλλά είμαι τελείος άσχετος . Πώς θα δουλεύει άν βγάλω (ούτε ξέρω πως) το μοτέρ . Τί πρέπει να κάνω για να σταματήσει ν'ανεβοκατεβαζει πιεση ; Παρακαλώ γίνε ποιό αναλυτικός , πήγαινέ το βήμα-βήμα .

----------


## pts.

αν  μπορείς απάντησε στα παρακάτω:
-από που παίρνει νερό το πιεστικό από δεξαμενή ή από το δίκτυο απευθείας?
-'εχει πρεζοστάτη το σύστημα και αν ξέρεις σε τι πιέσεις είναι ρυθμισμένος?
-σε τι πίεση ρύθμισες τον αέρα που έβαλες στο δοχείο?
-υπάρχει φίλτρο στην αναρρόφηση της αντλίας?
-λές ότι υπερθερμαίνεται , μετά τι συμβαίνει?
σταματάει μόνο του και ξαναξεκινά μετα απο μία ώρα ή το κάνεις εσύ χειροκίνητα
-έχει δουλέψει χωρίς καθόλου νερό?
πιθανόν το πρόβλημα σου να μην είναι μόνο ένα.

----------

DimMani (15-08-15)

----------


## DimMani

> αν  μπορείς απάντησε στα παρακάτω:
> -από που παίρνει νερό το πιεστικό από δεξαμενή ή από το δίκτυο απευθείας?
> -'εχει πρεζοστάτη το σύστημα και αν ξέρεις σε τι πιέσεις είναι ρυθμισμένος?
> -σε τι πίεση ρύθμισες τον αέρα που έβαλες στο δοχείο?
> -υπάρχει φίλτρο στην αναρρόφηση της αντλίας?
> -λές ότι υπερθερμαίνεται , μετά τι συμβαίνει?
> σταματάει μόνο του και ξαναξεκινά μετα απο μία ώρα ή το κάνεις εσύ χειροκίνητα
> -έχει δουλέψει χωρίς καθόλου νερό?
> πιθανόν το πρόβλημα σου να μην είναι μόνο ένα.


Κατ'αρχάς ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου καί τις αναλυτικές ερωτήσεις , τις οποίες προσπάθησα να απαντήσω :
1.      Παίρνει νερό από δεξαμενή1200 λτ , η οποία τροφοδοτείται από το δίκτυο του χωριού .
2.     Έχει πρεζοστάτη/πιεζοστάτη, ή όπως και να τον λένε , όμως δεν ξέρω πως ρυθμίζεται . Έβγαλα το καπάκι καί όπως ξέρεις έχει μία βίδα σε μεγάλο ελατήριο καί μία σε πολύ μικρότερο , αλλά δεν έχει καμία αριθμητική ένδειξη ρύθμισης . Άν εξυπηρετεί φωτό έχω , αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να την επισυνάψω . 
3.     Έβαλα αέρα στα τυφλά . Το μανόμετρο τώρα δείχνει 3,3 περίπου . Πρίν δεν ξέρω τι έδειχνε. 
4.     Αν εννοείς φίλτρο απότην δεξαμενή προς το κύκλωμα του σπιτιού/κήπου, δεν υπάρχει . Αν εννοείς κάτιάλλο , οδήγησέ με πώς να το εντοπίσω  .
5.     Υπερθερμαίνεται κατάτην εκτίμησή μου . Δηλαδή μετά από 20λεπτο συνεχούς ροής , πάω στην αντλία και τηναισθάνομαι ζεστή στην παλάμη μου  , όχινα ζεματάει , αφού μπορώ να αφήσω την παλάμη μου επάνω χωρίς να καίγομαι . Το20λεπτο είναι αυθαίρετη επιλογή μου . Δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αν υπερθερμαινότανε πρίντο πρόβλημα , επειδή ποτέ δεν το τεστάρησα . Σίγουρα όμως ενεργοποιείτο πολύπέραν των 15 δευτερολέπτων , πιθανολογώ δε ότι ξεπέρναγε σημαντικά το 1 λεπτό .Δεν κάνω τίποτα χειροκίνητα , απλά αφήνω να περάσει 1 ώρα και επαναλαμβάνω το 20λεπτοπότισμα .
6.     Τέλος δεν έχειδουλέψει χωρίς νερό , ή δεν τόχω πάρει χαμπάρι ; Όμως 
δέν το νομίζω .

----------


## pts.

Από  τις απαντήσεις σου και αυτό που γράφεις στο πρώτο post :

"Το μόνο πουκατάφερα όμως , είναι να αυξήσω το χρόνο παροχής νερού , χωρίς ενεργοποίηση του μοτέρ . Δηλαδή από τα 3 δεύτερα ανέβηκε στα 15 δεύτερα , μετά ενεργοποιείται το μοτέρ για 5 δεύτερα κοκ.

 αν κατάλαβα καλά σου κάνει συνέχεια start stop με την αντλία να δουλεύει για διαστήματα 5sec. Νομίζω ότι δεν  είναι ρυθμισμένος  σωστά ο πρεζοστάτης με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται το εξής :
-ανοίγεις τη βρύση, αρχίζει να πέφτει η πίεση,
- εκεί που ειναι ρυθμισμένος ο πρεζοστάτης ξεκινά την αντλία
-μόλις φτάσει στην πίεση που είναι ρυθμισμένος(η οποία είναι χαμηλή), σταματά την αντλία...
και συνεχίζεται αυτή η λειτουργία.

Προτείνω τα εξής:
-'έλεγχο της φούσκας ότι δεν είναι τρύπια. Α πατάς τη βαλβίδα και βγάζει νερό θέλει οπωσδήποτε άλλαγμα.
-φούσκωμα του δοχείου στα 3,5 bar αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να έχεις αδειάσει εντελώς το νερό που έχει μέσα.
-ξεκινάς την αντλία, ανοίγεις μια βρύση και αφού βγει ότι αέρας υπάρχει ,κλείνεις την βρύση σιγά σιγά,  ώστε να δεις σε τι πίεση κλείνει  ο πρεζοστάτης την αντλία. ¨Αυτή η πίεση θα πρέπει να είναι περίπου 4,5 έως 5 bar. Ας πούμε ότι αυτή είναι μέγιστη πίεση Pmax.
-ανοίγεις την βρύση σιγά σιγά και βλέπεις σε ποια πίεση ξεκινά πάλι η αντλία , αυτή θα πρέπει να είναι 3,0 με 3,5 bar . Αυτή είναι η διαφορική πίεση ΔP.
Αφού τα δεις όλα αυτά πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις τον πρεζοστάτη ώστε όταν ξεκινά η αντλία να μην μπορεί να πιάσει αμέσως την Pmax.( με βρύση ανοικτή πάντα)
Αν κατάλαβα καλά η μία βίδα του ρυθμίζει τη  Pmax. ( μάλλον η μεγάλη) και η άλλη το ΔΡ. Δηλαδή ρυθμίζεις την πίεση που σταματά και μετά ορίζεις σε πόσα bar διαφορά από αυτή θα ξεκινήσει.
 Ο στόχος είναι να ξεκινά η αντλία σου αφού ανοίξεις την βρύση , να συνεχίζει όσο είναι ανοικτή και να κλείνει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα αφού την κλείσεις . 
Αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο να το πετύχεις με την πρώτη απόπειρα  και εξαρτάται από τις καταναλώσεις που έχεις και την παροχή της αντλίας σου, για αυτό γύρνα ένα λάστιχο μέσα στη δεξαμενή  και κάνε τις δοκιμές σου.
Τέλος μην ανησυχείς για την υπερθέρμανση , όσο ακουμπάς χωρίς να καίγεσαι όλα είναι εντάξει.  Όταν ρυθμιστούν όλα όπως πρέπει θα είναι ακόμα πιό κρύα

----------

DimMani (15-08-15)

----------


## DimMani

> Από  τις απαντήσεις σου και αυτό που γράφεις στο πρώτο post :
> 
> "Το μόνο πουκατάφερα όμως , είναι να αυξήσω το χρόνο παροχής νερού , χωρίς ενεργοποίηση του μοτέρ . Δηλαδή από τα 3 δεύτερα ανέβηκε στα 15 δεύτερα , μετά ενεργοποιείται το μοτέρ για 5 δεύτερα κοκ.
> 
>  αν κατάλαβα καλά σου κάνει συνέχεια start stop με την αντλία να δουλεύει για διαστήματα 5sec. Νομίζω ότι δεν  είναι ρυθμισμένος  σωστά ο πρεζοστάτης με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται το εξής :
> -ανοίγεις τη βρύση, αρχίζει να πέφτει η πίεση,
> - εκεί που ειναι ρυθμισμένος ο πρεζοστάτης ξεκινά την αντλία
> -μόλις φτάσει στην πίεση που είναι ρυθμισμένος(η οποία είναι χαμηλή), σταματά την αντλία...
> και συνεχίζεται αυτή η λειτουργία.
> ...


Θα προσπαθήσω να ολοκληρώσω τις...ασκήσεις που μου έβαλες το ταχύτερο δυνατόν καί θα επανέλθω . Όμως σημειώνεις ότι :"Ο στόχος είναι να ξεκινά η αντλία σου αφού ανοίξεις την βρύση , να συνεχίζει όσο είναι ανοικτή και να κλείνει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα αφού την κλείσεις" . Καταλαβαίνω ότι άν ποτίζω επί 1 ώρα , η αντλία θα δουλεύει συνέχεια ; Σωστά ; Καί δεν θα ανάψει ;

----------


## pts.

Για πόση ώρα θα δουλεύει η αντλία εξαρτάται από την ποσότητα νερού που καταναλώνεις και τη παροχή που βγάζει η αντλία. Αν η αντλία είναι μεγάλη , βγάζει δηλαδή μεγάλη παροχή , τότε θα σταματάει. Συνήθως τα πιεστικά σε οικιακές εφαρμογές είναι στα μέτρα των απαιτήσεων οπότε συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί. Επίσης μπορεί να ανοίξουν δύο καταναλώσεις μαζί.
Το να δουλεύει η αντλία συνέχεια μην το φοβάσαι. Τα μοτέρ είναι φτιαγμένα για συνεχή λειτουργία , αρκεί να μην υπάρχει βλάβη.

----------

DimMani (15-08-15)

----------


## DimMani

> Για πόση ώρα θα δουλεύει η αντλία εξαρτάται από την ποσότητα νερού που καταναλώνεις και τη παροχή που βγάζει η αντλία. Αν η αντλία είναι μεγάλη , βγάζει δηλαδή μεγάλη παροχή , τότε θα σταματάει. Συνήθως τα πιεστικά σε οικιακές εφαρμογές είναι στα μέτρα των απαιτήσεων οπότε συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί. Επίσης μπορεί να ανοίξουν δύο καταναλώσεις μαζί.
> Το να δουλεύει η αντλία συνέχεια μην το φοβάσαι. Τα μοτέρ είναι φτιαγμένα για συνεχή λειτουργία , αρκεί να μην υπάρχει βλάβη.


Ακόμα δεν έκανα τις ασκήσεις μου καί ο λόγος είναι ότι ηδεξαμενή βρίσκεται σε υψηλότερο επίπεδο από το σπίτι , οπότε πρέπει να κλείσωτον διακόπτη από την παροχή της δεξαμενής . Όμως για να τον κλείσω πρέπει νααδειάσω την μισή αποθήκη μέσα στην οποία βρίσκεται η δεξαμενή !                             Σήμερα(17/ :Cool: μέτρησα τα παρακάτω , που ίσως μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις :
a.     Η φούσκα έχει πίεση 2 ατμ. και β έκανα το τέστ - δενβγάζει νερό πιέζοντας την βαλβίδα του αέρα .
b.     Το μηχάνημα σταματά να λειτουργεί , αφού ανεβάσει πίεση στις3.8 ατμ. και 
c.      Ενεργοποιείται μόλις αγγίξει τις 2ατμ.
d.     Όμως ενώ μου παρείχε νερό στο μέγιστο της ροής για 11δεύτερα , τώρα έχει κατέβει στα 8’’ ;!
Θα με εξυπηρετούσε μια απάντηση πρίν αδειάσω την αποθήκη , πράγμαπου θα κάνω εφ’όσον το κρίνεις απαραίτητο . Εννοείτε ότι δεν έχω λόγιανα σ’ευχαριστήσω . .

----------


## pts.

> Ακόμα δεν έκανα τις ασκήσεις μου καί ο λόγος είναι ότι ηδεξαμενή βρίσκεται σε υψηλότερο επίπεδο από το σπίτι περίπου πόσα μέτρα  ψηλότερα , οπότε πρέπει να κλείσωτον διακόπτη από την παροχή της δεξαμενής . Όμως για να τον κλείσω πρέπει νααδειάσω την μισή αποθήκη μέσα στην οποία βρίσκεται η δεξαμενή !                             Σήμερα(17/μέτρησα τα παρακάτω , που ίσως μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις :
> a.     Η φούσκα έχει πίεση 2 ατμ. και β έκανα το τέστ - δενβγάζει νερό πιέζοντας την βαλβίδα του αέρα .¨Αρα η φούσκα σου δεν είναι τρύπια.
> b.     Το μηχάνημα σταματά να λειτουργεί , αφού ανεβάσει πίεση στις3.8 ατμ. με την βρύση ανοικτή ή κλειστή ; και 
> c.      Ενεργοποιείται μόλις αγγίξει τις 2ατμ.
> d.     Όμως ενώ μου παρείχε νερό στο μέγιστο της ροής για 11δεύτερα , τώρα έχει κατέβει στα 8’’ ;!
> Θα με εξυπηρετούσε μια απάντηση πρίν αδειάσω την αποθήκη , πράγμαπου θα κάνω εφ’όσον το κρίνεις απαραίτητο . Εννοείτε ότι δεν έχω λόγιανα σ’ευχαριστήσω . .


Οι τιμές που έχεις γράψει δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημες. Από εκεί ξεκινάμε να ρυθμίζουμε.  Όσον αφορά τον χρόνο, μπορώ να σου δώσω μιά εξήγηση πχ μειώθηκε η απόδοση της αντλίας λόγω αλάτων . Αυτό όμως δεν παύει να είναι υπόθεση γιατί δεν έχω εικόνα ούτε της εγκατάστασής σου ούτε της αντλίας σου( παροχή, μανομετρικό κλπ).
Απάντησέ μου  αν θέλεις σε αυτά που σε ρωτάω, όπως επίσης  και στο άν με την βρύση μόνιμα ανοικτή η αντλία ξεκινάει και σταματάει. Τέλος βεβαιώσου ότι δεν υπάρχει φίλτρο γραμμής στην αναρρόφηση της αντλίας.

----------

DimMani (25-08-15)

----------


## DimMani

> Οι τιμές που έχεις γράψει δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημες. Από εκεί ξεκινάμε να ρυθμίζουμε.  Όσον αφορά τον χρόνο, μπορώ να σου δώσω μιά εξήγηση πχ μειώθηκε η απόδοση της αντλίας λόγω αλάτων . Αυτό όμως δεν παύει να είναι υπόθεση γιατί δεν έχω εικόνα ούτε της εγκατάστασής σου ούτε της αντλίας σου( παροχή, μανομετρικό κλπ).
> Απάντησέ μου  αν θέλεις σε αυτά που σε ρωτάω, όπως επίσης  και στο άν με την βρύση μόνιμα ανοικτή η αντλία ξεκινάει και σταματάει. Τέλος βεβαιώσου ότι δεν υπάρχει φίλτρο γραμμής στην αναρρόφηση της αντλίας.


 Επειδή έβαλα επανειλημμένα 2 ατμ. στο δοχείο καί μετά από ολιγόωρη χρήση πέφτει σχεδόν στο 0 , πιστεύω ότι φταίει αυτό . Άν καί στο τέστ που μου είπες δεν έβγαλε νερό . Δεν υπάρχει φίλτρο γραμμής , εκτός άν δεν το διακρίνω . Επισυνάπτω 4 φωτό , άν θέλεις κι άλλες πές μου . http://i57.tinypic.com/2hpuftd.jpg , http://i60.tinypic.com/2lizt4h.jpg , http://i62.tinypic.com/2d85avs.jpg , http://i61.tinypic.com/4j4b6h.jpg

----------


## DimMani

*(α)*Περίπου πόσα μέτρα ψηλότερα : 2.15μ. ψηλότερα από το επίπεδο του ισογείου και ,περίπου 1μ. χαμηλότερα από το επίπεδο του Α’ορόφου . Όμως λόγω του φαινομένου τηςσυνοχής , ή όπως λέγεται , ούτε ο Α’ Όροφος αδειάζει και συνεχίζει η ροή και μεκατεβασμένο τον διακόπτη του πιεστικού *.(β)*_  Αρα η φούσκα σου δεν είναιτρύπια : Όμως πιθανολογώ και θα το ψάξω , ότι το δοχείο διαστολής , χάνει πολύαργά από την βαλβίδα . Ξέρεις κάποιο εύκολο τρόπο να το διαπιστώσω ;_*(γ)*_ Με την βρύση ανοικτή ή κλειστή : Και με κλειστήκαι με ανοιχτή κάνει την ίδια διαδρομή 2-3,8 . Όταν ανεβάζει 3,8 με κλειστήβρύση , μόλις το πιάσει κατεβαίνει στο 2,6 χωρίς ν’ανοίξω την βρύση , αυτό τοπαρετήρησα σήμερα , που ο δείκτης στην φούσκα είναι σχεδν στο 0 .                                                                                                                  Επανέρχομαι στο άδειαμα της αποθήκης κλπ . Ατυχώςμ’έπιασε μια μορφή λουμπάγκο , το οποίο μπορεί να περάσει σε 5 μέρες , ή σ’έναμήνα ! Πώς θα σε ειδοποιήσω όταν έχω τις απαντήσεις , αφού εν τω μεταξύ θαπάψεις να παρακολουθείς το θέμα ;Εκτός αν με τα μέχρι στιγμής δεδομένα , βρήκες την λύση._

----------


## DimMani

Όταν καταλήξουμε , όπου καταλήξουμε , προτείνεις μεγαλύτερο δοχείο διαστολής καί πόσο ; Σύμφωνα με το υπάρχον μηχάνημα της DAB . Ο κήπος είναι κάτι μεγαλύτερο από 1 στρέμμα , ελπίζω δε του χρόνου να ξαναβάλω μποστάνι περί τα 150τμ . Επίσης προτίθεμαι να επεκτείνω το αυτόματο πότισμα , που σήμερα καλύπτει περίπου το 1/3 των φυτών/δενδυλίων .

----------


## pts.

> *(α)*Περίπου πόσα μέτρα ψηλότερα : 2.15μ. ψηλότερα από το επίπεδο του ισογείου και ,περίπου 1μ. χαμηλότερα από το επίπεδο του Α’ορόφου . Όμως λόγω του φαινομένου τηςσυνοχής , ή όπως λέγεται , ούτε ο Α’ Όροφος αδειάζει και συνεχίζει η ροή και μεκατεβασμένο τον διακόπτη του πιεστικού *.(β)*_  Αρα η φούσκα σου δεν είναιτρύπια : Όμως πιθανολογώ και θα το ψάξω , ότι το δοχείο διαστολής , χάνει πολύαργά από την βαλβίδα . Ξέρεις κάποιο εύκολο τρόπο να το διαπιστώσω ;_*(γ)*_ Με την βρύση ανοικτή ή κλειστή : Και με κλειστήκαι με ανοιχτή κάνει την ίδια διαδρομή 2-3,8 . Όταν ανεβάζει 3,8 με κλειστήβρύση , μόλις το πιάσει κατεβαίνει στο 2,6 χωρίς ν’ανοίξω την βρύση , αυτό τοπαρετήρησα σήμερα , που ο δείκτης στην φούσκα είναι σχεδν στο 0 .                                                                                                                  Επανέρχομαι στο άδειαμα της αποθήκης κλπ . Ατυχώςμ’έπιασε μια μορφή λουμπάγκο , το οποίο μπορεί να περάσει σε 5 μέρες , ή σ’έναμήνα ! Πώς θα σε ειδοποιήσω όταν έχω τις απαντήσεις , αφού εν τω μεταξύ θαπάψεις να παρακολουθείς το θέμα ;Εκτός αν με τα μέχρι στιγμής δεδομένα , βρήκες την λύση._


Από τα γραφόμενά σου βγαίνουν το εξής συμπεράσματα:
 Το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι ότι χάνεις αέρα από το δοχείο. Αφού δεν βγαίνει νερό όταν πατάς τη βαλβίδα, τότε χάνεις  Ή από την βαλβίδα ή απο την φλάντζα. Βάλε σαπουνάδα πολύ προσεχτικά , αφού πρώτα συμπληρώσεις αέρα και παρακολούθησε να δεις αν κάνει φούσκες. Αν είναι η βαλβίδα δεν ξέρω αν επισκευάζεται, αν είναι η φλάντζα θέλει λύσιμο και αξιολόγηση των ευρημάτων.
Η  ρύθμιση του πρεζοστάτη φαίνεται οκ, μην την αλλάζεις προς το παρόν.
Τέλος αν μπορείς βάλε μιά φώτο που να φαίνονται οι σωληνώσεις πάνω στην αντλία, αναρρόφηση -πρεζοστατης -κατάθλιψη- αντεπίστροφη βαλβίδα.

----------

DimMani (25-08-15)

----------


## DimMani

Το πείραμα της σαπουνάδας δενέδειξε καμία διαρροή , όμως έχω επανειλημμένα βάλει 2 ατμ. στο δοχείο και τηνεπόμενη ημέρα , ή μέτρηση δείχνει 0 , ενώ συνεχίζει να παρέχει νερό ίσως μεκάποια μικροδιαφορά στον χρόνο παροχής και επανενεργοποίησης , την οποία δεν έχω επιβεβαιώσει , ούτε καί μετρήσει . Να το δουλέψω μεένδειξη 0 για περισσότερο χρόνο/ημέρες ; Η αντλία που βάζω αέρα και μετράωείναι μια 12vΚινέζικητης πλάκας , νομίζω όμως ότι μπορώ να την εμπιστευθώ με τις τόσες διαφορετικέςμετρήσεις που δείχνει . Εν τω μεταξύ το δοχείο διαστολής είναι σε εγγύηση. Τομαγαζί που μου το πούλησε το εμπιστεύομαι , αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιος μεταπράτης , ή κατασκευαστήςθα αποφασίσει για το αν υπάρχει βλάβη Κ½η όχι . Έχω τρόπο να τον «στριμώξω»; Νομίζωότι η φλάντζα του δοχείου είναι ενσωματωμένη και δεν είναι επισκέψιμη .                                                  Επισυνάπτωτις φωτό που ζήτησες.                                                                1.Συνολική εικόνα της εγκατάστασης : http://i57.tinypic.com/zwdb0p.jpg                2.Από δεξαμενή προς πιεστικό : http://i61.tinypic.com/2yluscn.jpg                    3.Από πιεστικό προς δίκτυοσπιτιού/κήπου : http://i59.tinypic.com/w7ok12.jpg                                                                                    4 & 5 ένωση δοχείου με πιεστικό : http://i57.tinypic.com/2rxe2w7.jpg , http://i62.tinypic.com/angf9k.jpg6 Εδώ μέσα δεν πρέπει να είναι η φλάντζα ;http://i57.tinypic.com/33xvn5v.jpg

----------


## stauros772000

Οταν λες οτι φουσκωνεις με δυο μπαρ και μετα απο λιγο πεφτει στο μηδεν,τι εννοεις;απο την πλευρα του νερου,οι συνθηκες ειναι ιδιες;δλδ,φουσκωνεις ενω υπαρχει πιεση νερου,και μετα χανεται το φουσκωμα ενω συνεχιζει να υπαρχει η πιεση νερου;

----------


## DimMani

> Οταν λες οτι φουσκωνεις με δυο μπαρ και μετα απο λιγο πεφτει στο μηδεν,τι εννοεις;απο την πλευρα του νερου,οι συνθηκες ειναι ιδιες;δλδ,φουσκωνεις ενω υπαρχει πιεση νερου,και μετα χανεται το φουσκωμα ενω συνεχιζει να υπαρχει η πιεση νερου;


Μαγικό μέν , αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει , το καρατσέκαρα για πολλαπλή φορά μόλις τώρα ! Καί παρά την έλειψη ειδικών γνώσεων , δεν μπορώ να το ερμηνεύσω .

----------


## DimMani

Περίληψη : Από την ώρα που ανεκάλυψα ότι το μηχάνημα «λαχανιάζει», δηλαδή παροχή ελάχιστου νερού , ενεργοποίηση και τανάπαλιν , σε διάστημα ίσωςκαι 1 sec. Τομόνο που έκανα είναι ότι έβαλα αέρα στην φούσκα , πάνω από 10 φορές . Οι 5μετρημένες στις 2 ατμ , τις άλλες δεν τις μέτραγα . Σήμερα δεν έβαλα καθόλουαέρα , έχει ένδειξη 0 και πότισα κήπο κι έβαλα πλυντήρια ρούχων και πιάτων . Ημηχανή θερμαίνεται στο επίπεδο που σου έχω γράψει , πράγμα το οποίο πιθανόν ναέκανε πάντα . Θέλω να αδιαφορήσω , αλλά πως κατάφερε να «λαχανιάζει» ; Και μετάδιορθώθηκε , όσο διορθώθηκε (ενεργοπόίηση , max.παροχή, ανά περίπου 10sec) ; Σ’έχωζαλίσει και πιστεύω μετά την απάντησή σου σ’αυτή μου την καταχώρηση , θασταματήσω

----------


## DimMani

Προσπαθώ να σε προλάβω , η αντλία είναι Einhell-made in China καί γράφει επάνω bar 1=10min , 0=20min , αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω .

----------


## DimMani

Δεν είναι ατμόσφαιρες οι 2 που μετράω , αλλά kg/cm2 , ή αντίστοιχα περίπου 30lb/in2 , σύμφωνα με την ένδειξη της αντλίας .

----------


## DimMani

Όσο δεν απαντάς , τόσο σε φορτώνω . Φωτό 12V αντλίας αέρα : http://i61.tinypic.com/nlraz6.jpg , http://i62.tinypic.com/30t3pd0.jpg .

----------


## pts.

Καταιγισμός πληροφοριών  :Wink: . Για να βγάλουμε άκρη όμως πρέπει να μπεί μια σειρά.
 Το βασικότερο όλων νομίζω είναι  το γεγονός ότι ο αέρας χάνεται  επανειλημμένα από το δοχείο διαστολής, κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είχες αναφέρει από την αρχή. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι: 1) χάνεται από τη βαλβίδα 2)είναι τρύπια η μεμβράνη ή 3) είναι τρύπιο το δοχείο.
  Το 1) εφόσον το έλεγξες με σαπουνάδα το αποκλείουμε. Να τονίσω ότι θέλει πολύ προσοχή.
Άρα καταλήγουμε στα άλλα δύο .
http://www.reflex.de
 Στο link που έχω βάλει  αν ψάξεις λίγο αναφέρεται ότι  το δοχείο είναι για πόσιμο νερό και επίσης  ότι η μεμβράνη δεν αντικαθίσταται, επομένως η μόνη λύση που βλέπω είναι να απευθυνθείς στον προμηθευτή / εγκαταστάτη  αφού λές ότι είναι υπό εγγύηση.
Όταν ξεμπερδέψεις με αυτή τη βλάβη, προτείνω να παραμείνει αυτή η αντλία για το σπίτι(νερό χρήσης). Για το πότισμα προτείνω την προμήθεια δεύτερου συστήματος, πριν από αυτό όμως θα πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος την διαστασιολόγηση του σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες σου.Έτσι θα έχεις και σωστή λειτουργία του οικιακού δικτύου και του δικτύου για το πότισμα.

----------

DimMani (26-08-15)

----------


## DimMani

> Καταιγισμός πληροφοριών . Για να βγάλουμε άκρη όμως πρέπει να μπεί μια σειρά.
>  Το βασικότερο όλων νομίζω είναι  το γεγονός ότι ο αέρας χάνεται  επανειλημμένα από το δοχείο διαστολής, κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είχες αναφέρει από την αρχή. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι: 1) χάνεται από τη βαλβίδα 2)είναι τρύπια η μεμβράνη ή 3) είναι τρύπιο το δοχείο.
>   Το 1) εφόσον το έλεγξες με σαπουνάδα το αποκλείουμε. Να τονίσω ότι θέλει πολύ προσοχή.
> Άρα καταλήγουμε στα άλλα δύο .
> http://www.reflex.de
>  Στο link που έχω βάλει  αν ψάξεις λίγο αναφέρεται ότι  το δοχείο είναι για πόσιμο νερό και επίσης  ότι η μεμβράνη δεν αντικαθίσταται, επομένως η μόνη λύση που βλέπω είναι να απευθυνθείς στον προμηθευτή / εγκαταστάτη  αφού λές ότι είναι υπό εγγύηση.
> Όταν ξεμπερδέψεις με αυτή τη βλάβη, προτείνω να παραμείνει αυτή η αντλία για το σπίτι(νερό χρήσης). Για το πότισμα προτείνω την προμήθεια δεύτερου συστήματος, πριν από αυτό όμως θα πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος την διαστασιολόγηση του σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες σου.Έτσι θα έχεις και σωστή λειτουργία του οικιακού δικτύου και του δικτύου για το πότισμα.


ΟΚ ο προμηθευτής θα αλλάξει το δοχείο δεχόμενος την εγγύηση . Η προμήθεια δευτέρου συστήματος για το πότισμα , δεν είναι της παρούσης καί πιθανότατα να μην είναι ποτέ , συμφωνείς για μεγαλύτερο δοχειο διαστολής από τα 25λτ , που έχω σήμερα ; Άν ναί πόσο μεγαλύτερο ; Επισυνάπτω φωτό με τις προδιαγραφές της αντλίας : http://i60.tinypic.com/9j2920.jpg

----------


## pts.

> ΟΚ ο προμηθευτής θα αλλάξει το δοχείο δεχόμενος την εγγύηση 
> Τέλεια.
>  Η προμήθεια δευτέρου συστήματος για το πότισμα , δεν είναι της παρούσης καί πιθανότατα να μην είναι ποτέ ,
> το λέω γιατί είναι κρίμα να ζορίσεις το δοχείο διαστολής για πόσιμο νερό, για να ποτίζεις τον κήπο σου
>  συμφωνείς για μεγαλύτερο δοχειο διαστολής από τα 25λτ , που έχω σήμερα ; Άν ναί πόσο μεγαλύτερο 
>  Σε τέτοιου είδους εγκαταστάσεις ,το δοχείο καλείται να παραλάβει την απότομη αύξηση της πίεσης όταν ξεκινάει η αντλία εξαιτίας της απότομης εκκίνησης του κινητήρα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υπολογίζουμε σε αυτό σαν αποθήκη.
> Αν βάλεις δοχείο στα 50 λίτρα σαφώς το σύστημα δουλεύει καλύτερα δηλαδή η μεμβράνη θα έχει μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής.
> ; Επισυνάπτω φωτό με τις προδιαγραφές της αντλίας : http://i60.tinypic.com/9j2920.jpg


Τέλος  από τις φώτο νομίζω ότι η αντλία είναι στραγγαλισμένη από 1 ίντσα σε Φ18 χιλ.(ίσως και μικρότερο) είσοδο-έξοδο, νομίζω υπάρχει περιθώριο βελτίωσης γενικότερα του δικτύου.
Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με τα μελλοντικά σου σχέδια για επέκταση του κήπου με οδηγούν στο ότι είναι καλύτερο να ξεχωρίσεις το πότισμα.
'Για να το κάνω λίγο ποιο κατανοητό αν συνδέσω σε μια σωλήνα στην έξοδο της αντλίας 50 σταγόνες των 2 λίτρων, η αντλία μου θα δουλέψει τελείως διαφορετικά από  το αν είχα   μπέκ τεχνητής βροχής που βγάζουν τα ίδια λίτρα. Σε περίπτωση που απαιτείται ανάμιξη τότε κάνουμε κλάδους  φροντίζοντας σε κάθε κλάδο να έχουμε ιδιες και ίδιου τύπου καταναλώσεις.
Υποθέτω ότι στην περίπτωσή σου είναι όλα μαζί και επίσης  ότι μπορεί να ανοίξει και μία βρύση ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## DimMani

Σωστά , η αντλία είναιστραγγαλισμένη σε Φ15(εξωτερική διάσταση) .Το δε δοχείο διαστολής συνδέεται μετο μηχάνημα με Φ30(εξωτερική διάσταση) , υποθέτω ότι εσωτερικά είναι 1β , σωστά; Είναι λογικό να συνδέσω το καινούργιο δοχείο διαστολής με το μηχάνημα , μετην ίδια διατομή Φ15 , της παροχής από την δεξαμενή , ή δεν θα κερδίσω τίποτα ;Η δεξαμενή έχει έξοδο 1β και το στραγγάλισμα σε Φ15 γίνεται αμέσως μετά τονδιακόπτη εξόδου . Στη συνέχεια οι σωληνώσεις μέχρι το πιεστικό είναι υπόγειεςκαι δεν σηκώνουν παρεμβάσεις . Ένα μέρος του κήπου , περίπου το 1/3 ποτίζεταιήδη με ΑΠ (φωτό1&2) . Ναι είναι όλα μαζί και μπορεί να ανοίξει και μίαβρύση ταυτόχρονα . Απλά το ΑΠ γίνεται μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες , οπότε δεν ανοίγουνάλλες βρύσες . http://i60.tinypic.com/2s8386r.jpg , 
http://i58.tinypic.com/ea44uf.jpg

----------


## pts.

H  αντλία από τον κατασκευαστή, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχει αναρρόφηση- κατάθλιψη 1 ίντσα. Για να καταλάβεις την διαφορά αν αφαιρέσεις το πάχος μιας σωλήνα 1 ίντσας ( τα τυχώματα δηλαδή), μένουν περίπου 20 χιλ. ενώ στην φ 18 χιλ που έχεις, αν είναι το πάχος 2,5 χιλ. μένουν 10 χιλ. Όσο πιο μικρός ο αριθμός τόσο δυσκολεύεται η αντλία σου στην αναρρόφηση, όπως επίσης και πρέπει να υπερνικήσει μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις στην κατάθλιψη (απλοϊκή η εξήγηση άλλα η μηχανική ρευστών είναι τεράστιο κεφάλαιο και δεν είμαι και ο ειδικότερος). Για αυτούς τους λόγους φροντίζουμε να κατασκευάζουμε την εγκατάσταση έτσι ώστε η αναρρόφηση να είναι ίδια με της αντλίας και η κατάθλιψη να ξεκινά ίδια και να μειώνεται σταδιακά.
Απαντώντας στο ερώτημά σου:
το νέο δοχείο διαστολής  θα συνδεθεί με την κατάθλιψη της αντλίας σου με εύκαμπτο σπιράλ στη διάσταση της αναμονής που αυτό θα έχει (λογικά μία ίντσα , νομίζω έτσι είναι και τώρα).
Προσωπικά θα άλλαζα και την φ15 δεξαμενή-αντλία , θεωρώ είναι πολύ μικρή. Το τί κερδίζεις είναι κάτι δύσκολο να εξηγηθεί , σκέψου ότι πίνεις φρεντοτσίνο με το στενό καλαμάκι του καφέ.  Επίσης βλέπω μια αντεπίστροφη , συνήθως τη βάζουμε στην κατάθλιψη, βεβαιώσου ότι δεν είναι κολλημένη η βουλωμένη . Τέλος θα έβαζα και ένα φίλτρο πρίν την αντλία .

----------

DimMani (29-08-15)

----------


## DimMani

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου , την υπομονή σου , καθώς καί για την λεπτομερή ενημέρωση/ανάλυση . Έτσι για την ιστορία , το καινούργιο δοχείο διαστολής που μου έδωσαν είναι 20λτ(αντί 25) με διαφορετικές εξωτερικές διαστάσεις . Για να τοποθετηθεί χρειάζεται κατασκευή εξ'αρχής του μεταλλικού στηρίγματος , πάνω στο οποίο βιδώνεται . Θα ψάξω για άλλη 25λτ με ίδιες διαστάσεις . Πιθανόν να επανέλθω , όταν επεκτείνω το αυτόματο πότισμα .

----------

